# Scaredy Cat



## tommyd (Sep 22, 2013)

my brutus seems to never wake up unless its silent. i sleep at different times depending on the day, but brutus never wakes up on a certain time. he is in my room with me but i dont know if its healthy for him to be sleeping at different times. i catch him awake early sometimes but he just runs back into his little house until he thinks its safe. how can i fix this problem??


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Hedgehogs are nocturnal so if a light is on they're less likely to wake up. And just like you, they won't always wake up and go to sleep at the same time every day. Make sure he has a consistent light schedule and gets 12-14 hours of light every day.

Also, some hedgehogs are just more sensitive than others and won't wake up or eat or run if someone is even in the room. He just might need some extra quiet.


----------



## tommyd (Sep 22, 2013)

i think brutus is sensitive to the light and sound. he gets scared and scurries back to his hideout. is there any way i can get him used to the tv on at night or if im working with the lamp on by my desk? i dont want him to be intimidate by me and want him to know that it's safe. i also dont want to be completely silent in the dark inside my own room. i just want him to be comfortable


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

What I've started doing with Macey is putting her fleece blankets over the top of her cage to block the light of the tv or computer monitor and muffle the sound at night. So far its working. I'm on the computer right now and she's training for the hedgie Olympics on her wheel.


----------

